# My first fatty, 4.5 pounder tomorrow



## motolife313 (May 3, 2018)

Beef and 1.5 pound pork. Pepper, oakmeal,egg,onion,mushroom, cheese and seasonings and tomatoe suace.  Going to put a heap of cheese on before cooking. I'm thinking about tossing it on the grate, no pan. Cook to 165 or more. Ok thinking about mixing the cheese in tomorrow and adding another onion. It's only got one and I don't have to worry about getting the temp probe in the cheese pocket


----------



## motolife313 (May 3, 2018)

Any ideas how long this big fatty will take at 250 on the stick burner? Planing on cooking tomorrow after work starting at 3 or so


----------



## SmokinAl (May 4, 2018)

Looks pretty darn good!
At 250 I would think it would take 3-4 hours.
Can't really tell how thick it is from the photo.
Al


----------



## motolife313 (May 4, 2018)

Off to the races. It's 4.5 pounds just meat so pry 6.5 pounds total or more


----------



## motolife313 (May 4, 2018)

Here's some real nice cherry  I cut the trees down, this cherry grew nice cherrys 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Nice piece of plum. Oak on the ground. I'm going to mainly do cherry and some oak


----------



## mosparky (May 4, 2018)

Ok, I'll bite. Why are we smoking a baseball ?


----------



## motolife313 (May 4, 2018)

They taste great!


----------



## mosparky (May 4, 2018)

160 sliced or 210 pulled ?


----------



## motolife313 (May 4, 2018)

Put More cheese on after some melted, could even do a triple threat
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Put the cheese on alittle after 2 hours in, got as much on as I could. Some cheese fell and couple critters came over. The duck bullied the small dog out of there


----------



## motolife313 (May 4, 2018)

Looks like I'll lose smoke and crust with the cheese but it will be worth it from the crunchy cheese


----------



## motolife313 (May 5, 2018)

Oh man it was good, pretty smokey too. Usually I can't taste much smoke. Took over 4.5 hours


----------

